

New Book: Learning Robotics Using Python - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/learning-robotics-using-python/

======
chandyalex
I am glad to review this book,Its an amazing book for robotics beginners as
well as researchers :-)

~~~
lentin
Thanks Alex for the comment and review !!!

------
achuwilson
Awesome book, deals with all aspects of robotics, mechanical, electrical and
software

~~~
lentin
Thanks Achu for the comment and review !!!

------
dibuphilip
Good work !!!

